# The Equalizer - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Great review Mike. I recently purchased a new Elunevision 140 inch 2.35 acoustical transparent screen & a Sony VPL-HW55ES Projector. Can't wait to experience this movie on my system. I enjoyed the original 1980's british series with Edward Woodward.

This is a day one BD buy for me


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> Great review Mike. I recently purchased a new Elunevision 140 inch 2.35 acoustical transparent screen & a Sony VPL-HW55ES Projector. Can't wait to experience this movie on my system. I enjoyed the original 1980's british series with Edward Woodward.
> 
> This is a day one BD buy for me


nice, that 55ES is a great projector and very similar to the JVC RS46 I use. should give you an amazing picture


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Surprisingly, this is one I have not heard much on. I really like Denzel Washington as an actor and yet, this one still flew under my radar.

Thanks for the review, Mike! With your comment regarding the throwback to 90's action flicks, I will definitely have to check this one out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Surprisingly, this is one I have not heard much on. I really like Denzel Washington as an actor and yet, this one still flew under my radar.
> 
> Thanks for the review, Mike! With your comment regarding the throwback to 90's action flicks, I will definitely have to check this one out.


if you like the cold hard action of "Taken" (just with less quick cuts) I see no reason why you shouldn't love this one as well


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Indeed! I really enjoyed Taken! I will probably check this one out the week it comes out!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Indeed! I really enjoyed Taken! I will probably check this one out the week it comes out!


Please tell me you saw "John Wick"???


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

John Wick with Keanu Reeves? Released this year? Yeah... no. Unfortunately, there were so many theatrical releases that I missed...  I guess I will have to check that one out, too!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> John Wick with Keanu Reeves? Released this year? Yeah... no. Unfortunately, there were so many theatrical releases that I missed...  I guess I will have to check that one out, too!


yes, that one. even more fun and awesomely crazy... probably the Best revenge flick since Taken.... I've got goose pimples waiting for that one to be released


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

No have not seen John Wick or The Equalizer this year, but methings that needs to end today.

Thank You Mike


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Spot on review Mike! Just finished watching this one and boy oh boy what a ride. Nonstop action and very nice audio to go along with it. I agree it was reminiscent of a 90's action flick and another great performance from Denzel. If you like unfiltered action then this is definitely one to watch.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Just watched it. Amazing. Lots of action. Video & Audio were 1st rate. My surrounds were very active. Good use of surrounds.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

agreed, just finished it an I liked it a good deal. It did not follow the usual where there are hundreds of people all shooting and kung fooing each other...this was very good, and i can see a sequel coming


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am having trouble playing the movie... I am playing it on my PC and it keeps switching to "Vengence Mode" (with the commentary). I have tried XBMC, and JRiver, and both of them do it. Is it even playable on a PC?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

This movie has some great LFE.....my four SVS 400watt subs probably don't hurt either.


----------



## ureka (Oct 22, 2014)

If you like action - don't miss this movie!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ureka said:


> If you like action - don't miss this movie!


I agree!


----------

